# Pleiades Lodge #478 Masonic Education Symposium Ap



## My Freemasonry (Mar 12, 2014)

The 1st Annual Pleiades Lodge No. 478, 2014 Masonic Education Symposium will be held April 26, 2014. 

Anthony Mongelli, author of The Craftsman Symbology, Charles M. Harper Sr., author of Freemasonry in Black and White, Robert Herd, author of The Initiatic Experience, and keynote speaker, Mir Omar Ali, Past Grand Chaplin and current member of the Board of Grand Examiners of the Grand Lodge of Ancient Free and Accepted Masons of the State of Illinois, all in one event! 

Education, Festive Board and Fellowship, lunch and Festive Board for only $20.00!!!!! 


8 a.m.- Coffee and Donuts
9 a.m.- Welcoming by Worshipful Brother Stephen Valle of Pleiades Lodge no. 478 
9:15 a.m.- Bro. Anthony Mongelli and The Craftsman Symbology 
10:30 a.m.- Bro. Charles M. Harper Sr. and Cultural Relativism in Freemasonry 
11:45 a.m. - Lunch in Dinning Hall 
12:30 p.m. - R.W.B. Robert Herd Leadership Seminar 
4.m. - Festive Board with Keynote Speaker: R.W.B. Mir Omar Ali 

Limited Seating Event!!! Only 100 tickets to be sold!!!
All authors are featured writers for the Living Stones Magazine, with Robert Herd being the Owner/Editor. The magazine can be found athttp://www.livingstonesmagazine.com

_Tickets are limited and going fast. For tickets and general information: http://pleiadesmasonicsymposium.eventbrite.com/_


Pleiades Lodge #478 is located at Westchester Masonic Temple, 10210 Canturbury Street, Westchester, Illinois.


More...


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Pleiades Lodge #478 Masonic Education Symposiu*

Wish I had the vacation time to attend this one.  Enjoy the light brother.


----------



## MarkR (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Pleiades Lodge #478 Masonic Education Symposiu*

Yeah, I've got Grand Lodge the first weekend in April, the Midwest Conference on Masonic Education the second weekend in April, so I just can't do another couple of days of hotels and meals that soon.  Pleiades Lodge has been really putting on some good stuff, and I do intend to visit some day.  My grandfather was a long-time member of Maywood Lodge, which is now defunct but was merged into Pleiades, so I have that connection.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Pleiades Lodge #478 Masonic Education Symposiu*



jwhoff said:


> Wish I had the vacation time to attend this one.  Enjoy the light brother.



Same here.  I noticed "4.m. - Festive Board with Keynote Speaker: R.W.B. Mir Omar Ali".  One of my lodges is Lombard 1098.  One of Bro Omar's lodges is Lombard 1098.  I have experienced lectures, talks, education and festive board presentations by him.  His presentation alone would make the event worth going to if I still lived in the Chicago metro area.  The other events sound so interesting the day will be a highlight of the Masonic year for everyone who goes.


----------

